# Spitfire in Gardermoen- 1992



## v2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Spitfire Mk.IX (MH434) operated by OFMC at Gardermoen in 1992.

http://home.online.no/~hoelsaet/video/mh434.wmv


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice - I will play this just to hear that lovely sound. Thanks!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2006)

Twoeagles hit it on the head. I could just listen to the audio and get the hairs on the back of my neck to stand up.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

Couldn't we all.

Some more:

ww2 spitfire display mark hanna - Google Video

Spitfire low pass - Google Video


----------



## timshatz (Nov 2, 2006)

I always loved that sound. Beautiful. But it brings to mind a question.

Both the Spitfire and the Mustang used the same engine but have distinctly different sounds to them. I understand there are different airflows and that would affect the resonance, to some extent. But why so different?

BTW- Both are very cool.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Different supercharger?


----------



## timshatz (Nov 5, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Different supercharger?



Maybe. They were definitely different. The Spit had it's right up on the engine while the Mustang's was in back (if memory serves me correct). 

Did they both use the same mark of RR Merlin?

But then again, that wouldn't make much difference as the Spit kept that sound through several marks of aircraft and engines.

Guess we're back to the supercharger again. If nothing else comes up that's better, we give it the default thumbs up.


----------

